# Help finding canadian bacon recipe



## Dabutcher (May 31, 2021)

Im not sure I have the correct name of the guy that had a canadian bacon dry cure rub . I think it was squibbs canadian bacon and it used mortons quick cure  . I had the instructions on a hard drive that went bad . Do any of you guys remember such a recipe . Thanks much


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2021)

This it?...JJ






						Canadian Bacon by SQWIB
					

Reposted to fix broken Links to images  SQWIBS 10-10-10-10 Canadian Bacon    Before going any further Read this First.LINK REMOVED READ BELOW I am not going to go into the science, safety issues or specifics of curing, that will be your homework. I suggest doing a bit of research before...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokin peachey (May 31, 2021)

Can’t say I’ve ever heard of it. Do you remember if it had anything other than TQ and sugar in it?  From what I’ve seen most people on the forum prefer curing with cure 1 vs TQ due to the high amount of salt in TQ.

Edit.....
Looks like JJ found it


----------



## Dabutcher (May 31, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> This it?...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it ! Thankyou so much.


----------



## Dabutcher (May 31, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever heard of it. Do you remember if it had anything other than TQ and sugar in it?  From what I’ve seen most people on the forum prefer curing with cure 1 vs TQ due to the high amount of salt in TQ.
> 
> Edit.....
> Looks like JJ found it


If I remember from the last time I used this recipe I had to soak and rinse it a few times , it turned out good though . Can you reccomend a good wet cure recipe . Thanks much jim


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2021)

D
 Dabutcher
 I use a couple different methods . The T Q makes a great product . 
Follow the method in that link and you should be fine . I've never had a to salty result from using it . Just follow the directions . 
Good luck and post it up when you get it done .


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2021)

Below is Pops Brine.

Note: The High Sugar content will cause Bacon Fried in a Pan or Oven Baked above 325°F to Burn! Pops' once told me to reduce to 1/4C of Each or leave out the Sugar...In Memory of Pops, enjoy...JJ

*Real simple curing brine:

for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.) If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce. The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces). You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters:*


----------



## thirdeye (May 31, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever heard of it. Do you remember if it had anything other than TQ and sugar in it?  From what I’ve seen most people on the forum prefer curing with cure 1 vs TQ due to the high amount of salt in TQ.
> 
> Edit.....
> Looks like JJ found it



Tender Quick is very user friendly and has been around for quite some time, in fact my Grandmother used it for certain things in the '60's.  It's not overly salty, it's just that you can't pick your exact salt percentage like you can when using Cure #1.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 31, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Tender Quick is very user friendly and has been around for quite some time, in fact my Grandmother used it for certain things in the '60's.  It's not overly salty, it's just that you can't pick your exact salt percentage like you can when using Cure #1.


That’s your opinion. I have heard lots of others say it is overly salty. With cure 1 you can reduce salt % and don’t have to rinse. It’s a matter of opinions. I personally like to use celery juice powder, maple syrup powder and 1.5% sea salt. I think it’s much better then either TQ or cure 1.


----------



## Dabutcher (May 31, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Below is Pops Brine.
> 
> Note: The High Sugar content will cause Bacon Fried in a Pan or Oven Baked above 325°F to Burn! Pops' once told me to reduce to 1/4C of Each or leave out the Sugar...In Memory of Pops, enjoy...JJ
> 
> ...


Thankyou  for the wet brine recipe .


----------



## Dabutcher (May 31, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> D
> Dabutcher
> I use a couple different methods . The T Q makes a great product .
> Follow the method in that link and you should be fine . I've never had a to salty result from using it . Just follow the directions .
> Good luck and post it up when you get it done .


----------



## Dabutcher (May 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone for all the input . It was all really helpful , Ill post some pick when its cured and comes out of the smoker .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Tender Quick is very user friendly and has been around for quite some time, in fact my Grandmother used it for certain things in the '60's.  It's not overly salty, it's just that you can't pick your exact salt percentage like you can when using Cure #1.




Exactly!
Been using TQ for 11 years, and the only cure job I ever had that was too salty was when using "High Mountain". You just have to follow the directions properly.
And you're also right---You can't adjust the Salt content in TQ, either up or down.

Bear


----------



## R Blum (May 31, 2021)

Real Canadian Bacon calls for a pea meal coating.


----------



## foamheart (May 31, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> This it?...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooo.... you are JJ silly.


----------



## foamheart (May 31, 2021)

R Blum said:


> Real Canadian Bacon calls for a pea meal coating.



I thought "Back Bacon " was what they call it in Canada, and comes with Pea meal and the US version was called "Canadian Bacon"??


----------

